
A trip to Mars could cause brain damage - todd8
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/trip-mars-could-cause-brain-damage-here-s-how-nasa-ncna1045926
======
CyberFonic
Perhaps we should assess people intending to take a trip to Mars for pre-
existing brain damage.

When you rationally weigh up the pros and cons for the trip it doesn't seem to
be such a good idea. Why buy a a one-way ticket to some inhospitable place?

